# 2010 AR's, which share same frame?



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Could someone tell me which models of the 2010 AR series share the same frame?

Thanks ahead of time,


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

EDIT: I just noticed you were wondering about 2010s. I gave you the stats for '11.

Not sure on the older models, sorry. That's a question better left to Dave.


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I still think your right though.

I don't know who Dave is but hopefully he will chime in.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

fuzzjunk said:


> Could someone tell me which models of the 2010 AR series share the same frame?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time,


AR0 = UHC Ult + Nano Frame and Fork
AR1 = UHC Ult + Nano Frame and Fork
AR3 = UHC Advanced Frame and Fork
AR4 = UHC Advanced Frame and UHC Performance Fork
AR5 = UHC Advanced Frame and UHC Performance Fork
AR = UHC Advanced Frame and Fork


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave,

-Scott


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> AR0 = UHC Ult + Nano Frame and Fork
> AR1 = UHC Ult + Nano Frame and Fork
> AR3 = UHC Advanced Frame and Fork
> AR4 = UHC Advanced Frame and UHC Performance Fork
> ...


Speaking of 2011, is that the same for next years models. Is the AR4/5 available as a frameset only?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Biker Dude said:


> Speaking of 2011, is that the same for next years models. Is the AR4/5 available as a frameset only?



I'm sorry, that was for 2011. I am knee deep in 2012 and I was just thinking "last year".

anyhow, 2010 is basically the same:

AR1 - UHC F&F
AR2 - UHC F&F

AR3 - UHM F&F
AR frameset - UHM F&F

AR4 - UHM Frame & HM Fork
AR5 - UHM Frame & HM Fork


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

I have one more question for you Dave, sorry.

What does UHM and UHC stand for? I am just trying to differentiate between the two.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm sorry, that was for 2011. I am knee deep in 2012 and I was just thinking "last year".


Thanks Superdave. And is the 2011 AR4/5 Frame available as a frameset only?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

fuzzjunk said:


> I have one more question for you Dave, sorry.
> 
> What does UHM and UHC stand for? I am just trying to differentiate between the two.
> 
> ...


UHM stands for Ultra High Modulus, or the highest grade of the carbon fiber blend used in the bicycle construction.

UHC is our Ultra Hybrid Composite which is a more advanced blend of fibers with different physical properties designed to optimize the lay up of the bicycle to give a particular balance of ride quality, strength, stiffness, and durability.

-SD


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Great, Thanks Dave,

-Scott


----------

